# fresh water tank repair



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a hairline crack in my starboard fresh water tank. I can get to it through top access. The tank is glassed in so I can''t remove. What type of cement can I use to seal it? How should I prepare it. It is plastic.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Often, freshwater tanks are made of polyethylene, a very difficult product to repair. I’ve not found anything to stick to it. Judiciously applied heat, may “weld” the crack, but (this too) is difficult.
Look forward to hearing from anyone with a “magic” bullet (glue - solvent cement) for poly’.
Regards,
Gord


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

We made reasonable (three year) repairs to the cracks in the bottom of a polyethylene ''Sportyak'' dingy with hot-melt glue. After laying down the bead of glue with the gun, a heated soldering iron (the old fashion nonelectric, solid copper soldering iron) was used to fair the edges to avoid abrupt changes in thickness. Be sure to soften the base material with the hot, metal tip of the glue gun to assure adheasion, then be very careful with the soldering iron and keep it moving during the smoothing. It would be quite easy to undo your good work! Regards, George.


----------



## soapstone (Mar 14, 2003)

I''d strongly recommend grinding the tank out and getting something stronger. 

But having said that, has anyone tried a petex candle? If not familiar with them, it''s a white plastic candle that you light conventionally and let drip on clean plastic. It''s used to patch show skis. Tough stuff.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

do you mean p-tex? the stuff used to repair the bottom of skiis?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had a similar problem with my tank and I used a product called J B Weld. Tape off the area then sand thoroughly to roughen the surface then apply. You have about 3-4 mins. of work time once the two parts have been mixed. Worked great.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I saw a plastic water tank plastic welded a few weeks ago in a CD-40 in Bass Harbor. Water was overfilled and split the tank while filling. Not too many outfits do the plastic welding. This guy is . . . Eaton''s Welding in Stonington Maine. I know, useless to you, but I also had him weld a 3/8" plastic replacement tank, with baffles (ss edge screwed) to replace my pinholed 32 year old stainless tank. It was less than 1/3 the cost of stainless replacement, and appears very tough. I had some custom measurements so I could drop it into a locker, position it, add the fittings and strap it down in the old tank beds. He got it to me in 2 days. Elegant. So I''ve looked into the welding gear. See www.malcom.com in Rhode Island. About $6,000 for the starter kit, and it''s not a plug and play type of operation. Some talent required. KW


----------

